# Halloween Rides



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Greetings, 

I know it's way too early to be thinking about fall and Halloween but the world of publishing has a pretty long lead time. 

That being said I'm working on a piece about great places that have Halloween rides. 

Does anyone here go on a group Halloween ride where you put costumes on your horses etc? Where do you ride and what's the name of your club?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My hubby, cousin and her hubby rode in the woods last Halloween evening when the stables there was putting up spooky ghosts and goblins and tombstones and lights along the trail for the little hayride they were going to do for local children. It was really cute and we may do something like that this year as the leader of our trail group is leasing the stables. I took some pictures but I can't find them anywhere!!! I did blog about it though so I know I am not dreaming it!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Trails said:


> Does anyone here go on a group Halloween ride where you put costumes on your horses etc? Where do you ride and what's the name of your club?


I hope to get to "Spookarama" this year, which is a halloween-themed hunter pace at Bucks County Horse Park in mid-october. Some friends went last year and had a blast dressing up their horses and themselves!

There is also a CTR, the Jersey Devil, put on by the New Jersey Trail Ride Association that people dress up for. I haven't been to that one myself, but I have seen some really fun pictures!


----------

